# No control



## Jeff Wright (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## kruizer (Mar 15, 2019)

Now I have a mental image that I can't unsee.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 15, 2019)

Lol. All I can think is ,, this is my weapon ,, this is my gun .


----------



## kit s (Mar 15, 2019)

Yep that got the chuckle...


----------



## bbqbrett (Mar 15, 2019)

That is a good one!


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 6, 2019)

Yep, I can visualize that one.
Gary


----------

